# Starting a 10G planted tank



## BriFran9 (Sep 5, 2006)

So i have had a 10 gallon freshwater tank for about 5 months now, currently its decorated with fake plants. over the past few weeks ive been doing research about live plants and ive decided to start using real plants in my tank. I just purchased 2 new light bulbs and a small CO2 system.

CO2 system:
https://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=6318&N=2004+113779

Lights (i bought 2 of the Coralife Colormax bulbs):
https://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9870&N=2004+113346

The lights CO2 system should arrive to my house sometime at the end of the week, im hoping by thursday. anyway i was wondering what type of plants would be best to use in my tank. I dont want any hard to grow/take care of plants, just plants that are easy to take care of. I also wanna try to attempt to make a carpet of one type of plant, ive been looking around and i really like Dwarf hair grass would this be easy to accomplish? if anyone has any suggestion on what type of plant to use as a carpet please let me know


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...m-plants/14684-new-tank-set-up-parts-1-a.html

Read Bert H.'s Sticky on this topic. It is the best written on the subject that I have seen so far.


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

Some of our sponsors have some "kits" of hardy starter plants. I am not recommending that you buy or not buy one - just they will give you a good idea of some plants that most folks consider good for beginners. Also, you will be able to find photos of the plants on those websites and see what you like.

Here are some links to kits:
AquaBotanic's Index; if you go to the left menu and pick "Aquarium Plant Assortments" you'll find his Hard to Kill Assortments

AquariumPlants.com has an entire beginner plant section with pictures.

I assume you have standard aquarium gravel; you may need to add a some kind of substrate additive for the plants...

Good Luck!


----------



## BriFran9 (Sep 5, 2006)

i really dont wanna order plants offline, i dont wanna pay 18 bucks for overnight shipping i have some petsmart, petco's and some other local pet stores around me i plan on buying by plants from these sources


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

either that (depending on where you are located), you can join a local aquatic society with members willing to help you with soem starter plants. I got mine for free from fellow members of sfbaaps (San Jose)

The plants from local LFS are not as good.....where i am located


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

BriFran9, I felt the same way about shipping. I drove to three local stores and found all but one plant that I wanted. I ended up paying about 25 bucks total and my tank is nicely planted in my opinion. 
I scored a lot of decent looking water wisteria which is already taking off. Im gonna take some cuttings from it and fill in the rest of my tank. So really, not a bad deal if you ask me..


----------



## BriFran9 (Sep 5, 2006)

maybe thats true but i have yet to check out what types of plants the local stores around here sell, maybe after i look ill change me mind


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Another method for obtaining plants is right here off APC! Many members charge $4-$8 for shipping and you can get some rather hard to find plants for decent prices. Try finding some of them at Petco, it isn't going to happen. I know at Petco they charge either $3.99 or $4.99 for Java Fern. Really small plants for the price.

Just keep checking out the for sale forum and you'll find what you want. If you are looking for Java Moss I can send a starter for the cost of shipping/envelope.

Dwarf Hairgrass _may_ be a little more difficult to find. I know of only one store in my area that has it, $4.99 a pot. I guess I shouldn't say ONLY store, Pets Supplies Plus has it but 95% of the plant is dead even on a new shipment.


----------



## BriFran9 (Sep 5, 2006)

yea burks if you can send me some java moss that would be great just let me know how much you want for some and i can send you payment throught paypal


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Sent you a PM BriFan9


----------

